# Need hay info in Gainesville Fl



## Sierrastables

Hello all,

I justed retired from the Military and bought a small farm on Gainesville Fl. I was hopping for someone could school me on where to get good qulaity horse feed in my area. My Vet susgested I feed O&A and feedback on this? The is an add on craigslist for O&A 60lbs bales for $14 per.

Thanks,

CW2 (Retired) Cart, Jason

Sierrastables.net


----------



## panhandle9400

Berrettini Feeds highway 40 west in Ocala, they deliver also , US Hay in Summerfield , Seminole Feed in Ocala . Not sure of those near gainsville. Those I mentioned will have all types of hay for sale. There used to be a place near Williston it was called Haylow farms . Those i talked about are reliable hay dealers. I know those are all a ways from Gainesville, but I have dealt with them for years in the past.............jeff maybe Lane farms will chime in he is over by Cheifland he may know of some closer to you .


----------



## somedevildawg

Yes I can tell ya....but it ain't gonna be o & a, down here you will find most hay is dominated by Bermuda grass, high in digestibility and protein, if given good quality cuttings....we currently have squares left in quality horse hay, Alicia hybrid Bermuda 94.8 RFV 13.2 crude protein, 787 nitrates, 31.9 nutrients all dry matter......let me know if I can help, shipping a load of 500 down your way next week...


----------



## urednecku

Welcome to the forum.

We have a couple members within driving distance of you, they should be able to help you out.

Like Panhandle said, Lanefarms is 1 of them, he should be by shortly.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN

And a BIG THANK YOU for your service and our freedom.


----------



## ontario hay man

Hay prices are a bit steep up that way. Thanks for the service. You guys are great for what you do. Welcome to hay talk to.


----------



## endrow

NDVA HAYMAN said:


> And a BIG THANK YOU for your service and our freedom.


THANK YOU FOR SURE


----------



## LaneFarms

Try Quality Hay Sales in Williston there number is 529-0888. They will not be the cheapest but they do try and carry the best quality hay. I am there bermuda grass square and roll supplier. Nice website Sierra Stables.


----------



## Greasy30

Sierrastables welcome to Gainesville and Haytalk.

Your best bet for feed will probably be Alachua Farm and Lumber or Midwest Feed and Seed. Both carry a good selection of feed(s) and different types of hay and will deliver if needed.


----------



## urednecku

Well, I feel embarrassed, I guess I was in a hurry this afternoon & for some reason looked over the military service part.

Please accept my heartfelt THANK YOU for your service also.


----------



## Sierrastables

Thanks everyone for the quick replys. I think I have several good places to start.


----------



## somedevildawg

Sierrastables said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I justed retired from the Military and bought a small farm on Gainesville Fl. I was hopping for someone could school me on where to get good qulaity horse feed in my area. My Vet susgested I feed O&A and feedback on this? The is an add on craigslist for O&A 60lbs bales for $14 per.
> 
> Thanks,
> CW2 (Retired) Cart, Jason
> Sierrastables.net


Sierrastables, depending on what these animals are going to be doing, they may not need the additional protein of alfalfa. Of course they may need the addition nutrients, just depends on the breed and what the horse will be doing. What type of pasture land do you have? It will get expensive real quick feeding A&O down in those parts, transportation is the problem. Ask your vet about the Tift family of Bermuda grasses, specifically Tift 85, and 44. Both grown down in your neck of the woods, should be able to secure high quality squares in the 5-8$ range depending on size of bale and quantity of order. If you need further info on Bermuda Grasses, you'll find a bunch of info right down the road at the University of Florida, course you can save yourself a trip and go online. Thank you for your service and best of luck in your new "life"


----------



## SusanR

Hello Everyone! I'm looking for a consistent horse quality (Coastal) round bale supplier. I only need 2 every 4-6 weeks. I'm approx 7 miles west of Gainesville off Archer Road. Any help would be appreciated. Thank You, Susan


----------



## somedevildawg

SusanR said:


> Hello Everyone! I'm looking for a consistent horse quality (Coastal) round bale supplier. I only need 2 every 4-6 weeks. I'm approx 7 miles west of Gainesville off Archer Road. Any help would be appreciated. Thank You, Susan


Susan, you should be able to contact any of the above sources and send Lanefarms a PM, he can probably help you


----------



## Vol

SusanR said:


> Hello Everyone! I'm looking for a consistent horse quality (Coastal) round bale supplier. I only need 2 every 4-6 weeks. I'm approx 7 miles west of Gainesville off Archer Road. Any help would be appreciated. Thank You, Susan


Susan, as somedevildawg said, contact LaneFarms by sending him a PM(personal message)as he has been a member of haytalk for several years and is straightup and a feed stores supplier in Florida. You must have a good product to do that. You can send him a PM by clicking the envelope symbol at the top of this page.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Greasy30

Susan,

Contact Scott hay Farm. He is located off of Millhopper Road. He has great quality hay. Might pay a little more, but you will get a great quality and heavy bale.

352-317-5327


----------



## FranchiseFarms

At 14/bale....that's 7000$. I can send you semi load with freight for less than 5!!!. Best advise I can give is to look outside your are. Even if you have to pay freight you can still come out a lot cheaper in the end. Hay is hard to grow in floridas sandy soils so when you find it its gonna be high.


----------

